# Melted ice cream



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

I have some ice cream that has been on the "warm" side of my freezer for a week or so (I have a ****ty fridge/freezer). Apparently it's been at greater than 32 degrees F for this time, because it is sort of half-melted. But the freezer cools the fridge, and my fridge is cold enough to keep milk for at least a week. 

Is the ice cream still good?!

Google is unhelpful here. Mostly Yahoo! Answers crap (why is everyone so stupid on Yahoo! Answers?).

What do yall think?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

If milk & creme don't go bad in a fridge, I'd assume ice creme wouldn't either. The sloppy texture would likely turn many off though.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Sounds yummy


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I love melty ice cream!! :banana

And it would be very safe to eat, esp not being all the way melted.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

If it's at least partially frozen, then it surely is at a lower temperature than the milk in the fridge. I say the only hazard here would be depriving your taste buds of a delicious frozen-ish treat! :troll


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yes


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'd still eat it but I probably wouldn't let it get to that stage in the first place.


----------



## LarryM (Jan 15, 2008)

I prefer it that way


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah I'd still eat it. Ice cream is ice cream.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hmm, I guess I'm just paranoid about spoiled food. You guys are right, it really probably should be okay... I will eat it!


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

You're right to eat it. Partially melted ice cream is the best. In fact, that's the only way I eat it (I nuke ice cream for 10 seconds in the microwave).


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

yeah, it hasn't gone bad or anything. i wouldn't eat it just because i like mine more ice and less cream.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

They usually call that a milk shake.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Sometimes I will let the ice cream totally melt and than dip some cookies in there making it cookies and cream.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

stir it up and eat it - like soft serve! :lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

person86 said:


> Google is unhelpful here. Mostly Yahoo! Answers crap (why is everyone so stupid on Yahoo! Answers?).


Yahoo answers is pretty stupid...

Taste it, if it doesn't taste like feet then it's probably still good.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh, I wouldn't think there'd be something _wrong_ with it, I just don't like melted ice cream. I prefer hard ice cream. I guess I am weird.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i like to eat my ice cream when its a bit melted on the sides. it makes it taste better


----------

